# What ram do I need?



## ldm6c (Nov 28, 2010)

*Want to purchase 2GB DDR3 ram for my laptop, but do not know what Mhz ram.?*

My current ram specs: 2.0GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 399MHz (6-6-6-15)
Does this mean that I can only buy a 2GB DDR3 399MHZ ram for my computer? If not, what do I look at for the min/max MHz kind of ram for my laptop? Like, can I buy a 

thanks...ray:

Specs: RAM
Memory slots
Total memory slots 2
Used memory slots 1
Free memory slots 1
Memory
Type DDR3
Size 2048 MBytes
Channels # Single
DRAM Frequency 399.0 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL) 6 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 6 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 6 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 15 clocks
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules 1
Slot #1
Type DDR3
Size 2048 MBytes
Manufacturer Samsung
Max Bandwidth PC3-8500F (533 MHz)
Part Number M471B5673EH1-CF8 
Serial Number 87AA402C
Week/year 49 / 09
SPD Ext. EPP
JEDEC #3
Frequency 609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency 8.0
RAS# To CAS# 8
RAS# Precharge 8
tRAS 23
tRC 31
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency 533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency 7.0
RAS# To CAS# 7
RAS# Precharge 7
tRAS 20
tRC 27
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency 457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency 6.0
RAS# To CAS# 6
RAS# Precharge 6
tRAS 18
tRC 24
Voltage 1.500 V


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Enter your laptop's make and model in the Crucial scanner here. It will tell you what your pc will accept and make recommendations.


----------



## ldm6c (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks, but I've already tried it. *Our System Scanner couldn't make a complete match, but we can still help you find the right memory upgrade.*

System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite L510
Motherboard Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
Motherboard Model: Portable PC 


* Your Computer Specifications *

 


2048 MB 

EMPTY 




*Maximum Memory Capacity:* 8388608 MB
*Currently Installed Memory:* 2048 MB
*Available Memory Slots:* 1
*Total Memory Slots:* 2
*Dual Channel Support:* N.A.
*CPU Manufacturer:* GenuineIntel
*CPU Family:* Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz
*CPU Speed:* 1196 MHz



However, my model of Toshiba Satellite L510 is not available on the crucial memory advisor tool.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats the exact model number you have?

Bill


----------



## ldm6c (Nov 28, 2010)

errmm... think it's Toshiba Satellite L510 PSLQ0L-02T007.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you try entering the information manually, using the exact model number, on the Crucial site?


----------



## ldm6c (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah, but they don't have the exact ram for it...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to the part number (M471B5673EH1-CF8) 
of the Ram you have installed, it is DDR3-1066 PC3-8500:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg#


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ldm6c said:


> yeah, but they don't have the exact ram for it...


You can purchase the RAM elsewhere. Newegg sells Crucial and it is generally cheaper than from Crucial.


----------



## ldm6c (Nov 28, 2010)

thank you all! So, I can install any DDR3-1066 PC3-8500 ram right?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Baically yes, but it is always a good idea to install matching pairs.

Bill


----------

